# D13 - Delaware Thirteen



## System (9 July 2012)

Bannon Limited (BNX) is an Australian-based exploration company established primarily to acquire, explore, evaluate and exploit mineral resource projects including gold, base metals and magmatic nickel-copper-platinum group metal (PGM) mineralisation, at the Currans Well Project and Sandstone Project located in Western Australia. The Company has also acquired an option to purchase the Kalaba Copper Project in Zambia.

http://www.bannonlimited.com.au


----------



## System (10 December 2013)

*Re: KNE - Kunene Resources*

On December 10th, 2013, Bannon Limited (BNX) changed its name and ASX code to Kunene Resources Limited (KNE).


----------



## System (3 December 2015)

On December 3rd, 2015, Kunene Resources Limited (KNE) changed its name and ASX code to Department 13 International Limited (D13).


----------



## springhill (1 March 2016)

Afternoon All, it has been a long time in between drinks.

Took up a piece of D13 recently.

The company has a recent cap raise so have ~ $6m in the bank and are aiming for production this year.

I see drones as being both a major asset and a major concern for public (human) safety.

Where there is a threat, there must also be a neutralizing force.

I see D13 as having decent opportunities to move into that space.

It is only a matter of time before some clown uses a drone to commit a public atrocity......


----------



## springhill (3 March 2016)

Grabbed some more today around the 8c mark.

Currently sitting at 9/9.2.

There was a Hartley's report sent out today, talking up the stock and what the assessor had been shown.


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 March 2016)

springhill said:


> Grabbed some more today around the 8c mark.
> 
> Currently sitting at 9/9.2.
> 
> There was a Hartley's report sent out today, talking up the stock and what the assessor had been shown.



You should have went in the stock tipping comp. too with D13.


----------



## springhill (18 April 2016)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/04/17/drone-hits-british-airways-plane/

This sort of incident could bode very well for companies of the ilk of D13.


----------



## springhill (9 May 2016)

Latest significant announcements from D13.

They will soon have their chance to show off their wares to the US Department of Defense.


----------



## springhill (12 August 2016)

Word on the street/rumour has it/I heard it through the grapevine - choose your preamble - that D13 will be making an announcement relating to a government/military based in the Middle East at some point soon.

Can't elaborate any further at this point.


----------



## springhill (8 September 2016)

Expect an announcement tomorrow from D13 regarding results from the MITRE Counter Drone Challenge Event.

http://www.department13.com/wp-cont...hallenge-b38e19e5b057c758e5af235a179fca3c.pdf


----------



## pixel (25 February 2017)

MESMER has been cleared for export (to "friendly" nations only, of course)
That could push the sp past current resistance. Watching what happens on Monday.


----------



## pixel (11 April 2017)

It's taken its time, but announced a sale this morning.
I would've expected a more enthusiastic market reaction, but the chart does indicate some resistance at 15c. Once that's broken, I am positive we'll see the recent High come back into focus. I have already bought my share.


----------



## springhill (30 May 2017)

pixel said:


> It's taken its time, but announced a sale this morning.
> I would've expected a more enthusiastic market reaction, but the chart does indicate some resistance at 15c. Once that's broken, I am positive we'll see the recent High come back into focus. I have already bought my share.
> 
> View attachment 70677



Morning Pixel,

2 sales announcements in the past 2 days.

Momentum growing!

Rumored to be down to the last 3 for a significant contract for a major US themepark (name withheld) operator.


----------



## pixel (30 May 2017)

springhill said:


> Morning Pixel,
> 
> 2 sales announcements in the past 2 days.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads-up; pity I lost it off my radar. Could be worth another entry.


----------



## pixel (10 October 2017)

The May flower didn't last 
Maybe today's sale news is different? I see resistance at 11.5, but if that is broken, Technicians may detect an Inverted Heads & Shoulders pattern?
Waiting to buy the break...


----------



## pixel (13 October 2017)

No breakout.
No buy.


----------



## greggles (8 January 2018)

Department 13 International on the way back?

The company announced today that it has entered into a teaming agreement with Raytheon Company (NYSE:RTN), a leading technology supplier to global defense organizations. The companies will work together to market and support existing counter-drone technologies and co-develop new capabilities.

The agreement will initially be focused on seeking opportunities for MESMER™, D13’s patented, low-power, non-jamming, non-line-of-sight, non-kinetic, counter-drone solution.

D13 currently up 50.6% today to 12.5c as a result of the announcement.


----------



## pixel (8 January 2018)

enormous P&V spike, most likely sparked by today's news item about partnership with Raytheon. As usual, the initial buying overshot the mark, so I'll wait where it closes.


----------



## waterbottle (8 January 2018)

I'm in for the ride. Let's see how they go with a massive US defense contractor behind them!


----------



## greggles (25 May 2018)

After trading between 7c and 10c since the middle of January, Department 13 looks primed to have another crack at 10c after moving up rapidly from 7c on above average volume over the last week.

Up 10.11% to 9.8c today with around 7.3 million shares changing hands. The largest daily volume since early January.


----------



## System (2 March 2020)

On February 27th, 2020, Department 13 International Limited changed its name to Delaware Thirteen Limited.


----------

